# [OT] reiser vs. ext3

## pablo_supertux

Also, bevor wir damit loslegen: Ich will keinen Meinungskrieg anfangen sondern nur mein Neugier stillen!

So: ich hab bis jetzt nur ext3 Partitionen benutzt, auch in der Zeit als ich SuSE User war, benuutzte ich ext3 und ich weiß eigentlich nicht genau warum, irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mit ext3 immer besser mein System zurechtkam. Als ich Gentoo installiert habe (das ist schon lange Zeit her) habe ich auch nur ext3 benutzt.

In letzter Zeit ist mir aber die ext3 Partitionen auf den @@**##! gegangen, denn beim booten mussten sie ständig untersucht werden, was normalerweise immer nach 23 Bootvorgänge der Fall war. Da bekam ich plötzlich solche Fehlermledungen: "Checking partition after 49724 days without mounting ...." , ich mein, manchmal wude diese Untersuchung täglich gmacht und immer über 49000 Tagen  :Question:  und auch mein System hat darunter gelitten, denn zwar lief mein System für mehr ein ganzes Jahr extrem stabil aber die Geschwindigkeit war nicht mehr wie die frühere und merkte, dass es eher an die root Partition lag. Wenn ich ein emerge sync gemacht habe, hat es super lang gedauert, bis die Daten in der Platte drauf waren und dieser cache Vorgang war extrem langsam, manchmal hat es bis 5 Minuten gedauert. Und eine emerge -s (ohne slocate oder sonstige solche Programme) hat es immer zu lang gedauert.

So, nachdem ich meine home Partition täglich überprüfen müsste (naja, mount halt) habe ich mich entschieden, meine Daten zu sichern und diese Partition mit reiserfs zu formatieren. Das habe ich auch getan und ich war sehr überrascht, denn die Zugriffgeschwindigkeit auf meine Daten war ganz gut. Also habe ich mich entshieden, meine root Partition mit reiser zu formatieren und gleich eine komplete neue Installation zu machen, weil ich neue use flags probieren wollte und endlich udev haben wollte (update von devfs auf udev wollte ich nicht machen). Also habe ich die Partition mit reiserfs formatiert und dann wieder alles installiert, und jetzt bin ich extrem überrascht:

Ich weiß nicht, ob's am neuen System liegt (das denke ich ehrlich gesagt nicht) oder an reiser liegt. Denn ich habe das Gefühl, dass jetzt alles zügiger geht und so Sachen wie emerge --sync oder emerge -s extrem schnell (naja im Vergleich zu der alten Installation) abgearbeitet werden und insgesamt geht alles viel schneller. Und das ist eben meine Frage: ist reiserfs so gut, dass ext3 mit der Zeit nicht mehr aushalten kann, oder hat das jetzt damit gar nicht zu tun?

----------

## 7maestro7

das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren. Ich hab seit 3 Jahren nur ReiserFS. Bisher hatte ich damit keine Probleme trotz mehrerer Abstürze. Aber wenn amn den [OT] Reiser4 liest kann einem ja Angst und bange werden. Ist Reiser nun definitv soviel schneller als Ext3?

ciao mAeStRo

----------

## Earthwings

Keine Sorge, der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied liegt hauptsächlich an der Neuinstallation und der damit verbundenen "leeren" /var/db/pkg etc. Inwiefern reiserfs/ext3 schneller ist, kannst du auf diese Weise nicht herausbekommen.

Die Beobachtung, das emerge --sync und emerge --search immer länger dauert, liegt übrigens auch daran, das der Portage Baum in den letzten Jahren deutlich größer geworden ist und das ganze System nicht ordentlich skaliert.

----------

## return13

Soweit ich informiert bin ist reiserfs für kleine Datein und ext3 für größere Dateien die bessere Wahl...

----------

## 7maestro7

wie definiert sich klein/groß?

1. Liegt dass sehr im Auge des Bertrachters

2. Kommt es auf die Zeit an (ich glaube kaum dass klein/groß 1980 und 2000 dasselbe bedeutet)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Keine Sorge, der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied liegt hauptsächlich an der Neuinstallation und der damit verbundenen "leeren" /var/db/pkg etc. 

 

daran habe ich auch gedacht, aber auch bei anderen Installationen (mit ext3) die ich unternommen habe (mit meinem Rechner)  und da war auch emerge --sync und emerge -s auch deutlich langsam nach kürzer Zeit geworden, jetzt aber nicht mehr.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Inwiefern reiserfs/ext3 schneller ist, kannst du auf diese Weise nicht herausbekommen.
> 
> 

 

das ist wahr.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

seinen Vorteil kann ReiserFS vor allem bei sehr kleinen Dateien ausspielen (d.h. nur einige wenige Bytes), weil diese quasi "inline" im Dateiverzeichnisbaum gespeichert werden und nicht im eigentlichen Datenbereich. Außerdem ist ReiserFS (bzw. allgemein fortgeschrittene Journaling-Dateisysteme wie z.B. XFS) im Vorteil, weil die Dateien nicht in einer normalen linearen Liste, sondern einer Baumstruktur gespeichert werden. Dadurch können auch riesige Verzeichnis schnell durchsucht werden (O(log(n) statt O(n)) und selbst wenn sich die Dateimenge in einem Verzeichnis verdoppelt, wird nur ein zusätzlicher Vergleich nötig um eine bestimmte Datei zu finden.

ChrisM

----------

## Mgiese

nur so am rande (was meint ihr dazu?) : 

habe nen 933 p3 mit ner alten 40er platte (5400u/min) dort geht emerge --sync welten schneller als auf meinem 2500xp+ mit 7200er 120gb platte ? beide installationen gleich alt, beide ext3, beide 99% gleiche software.. (dienste,kernel,portage ect), beide regelmaessige updates

mfg

----------

## Lenz

@pablo_supertux: Wenn Du experimentierfreudig bist, lege den Portage-Tree mal auf eine kleine Reiser4-Partition.  :Smile:  Das ist bei solchen Aufgaben wie 100.000 kleine Dateien syncen noch performanter als ReiserFS. Bin mittlerweile fast komplett auf Reiser4 und konnte bei mir die im "Reiser4-Thread" genannten Probleme nicht feststellen...

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## pablo_supertux

nein Lenz, ich bin nicht experimentfreudig, weil ich nur diesen einen PC habe und wenn der ausfällt, dann kann ich nicht mehr weiter arbeiten. Ich bin feige um solche Tests zu machen, lieber etwas langsamer haben, aber das 100% funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin vor über einem Jahr von reiserfs zu ext3 zurück. Hatte damals Daten gelöscht und wollte die wieder herstellen. Hätte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt ext3 statt reiserfs drauf gehabt, wären die Chancen gar nicht so schlecht gewesen.

Außerdem kann man ja ext3 auch tunen. Ich habe auch keinen Bock zu zählen, ob ich mehr große oder mehr kleine Dateien auf der Festplatte habe, bzw. welche davon öfter benutzt erden und welche nicht.

Und nicht zuletzt haben sich von den 3 Festplatten, die sich verabschiedet haben, 2 unter reiserfs und eine unter xfs das zeitliche gesegnet. (Bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung von ext3 und ntfs Partitionen) Zufall?

----------

## drfunfrock

Ich benutze ReiserFS seitdem Suse als erster dieses in die Kernel patchte und bekam nie Probleme. Die schweren Probleme die Reiser verursachte, ist meiner Meinung nach häufig ein Hardwareproblem, speziell mit dem Speicher. Offenbar nutzt Reiser hier mehr als Ext2 oder Ext3.

ReiserFS ist ab vielen tausenden Dateien und dazu kann man den Portage-Tree schon einbeziehen, wesentlich schneller im Zugriff. In jedem Fall gilt, wer Probleme mit ReiserFS bekommt, hat wahrscheinlich ein Hardwareproblem. Hans Reiser selbst, schrieb, dass seitdem ReiserFS offiziell in den Kernel kam, nur 8 Patches notwendig waren, um Fehler zu beseitigen. 

ReiserFS hat sich bewährt. Ich hoffe nur, dass Reiser4 noch erfolgreicher wird und auch die Arbeit am Kernel erfolg beeinflusst, weil Reiser4 das Prinzip des VFS konsequenter anwendet und ausweitet. Leider stiess Hans Reiser damit auf erhebliche Widerstände.

----------

## firefly

meiner meinung nach kann man mit jedem FS die probleme haben, welche mache hier mit reiserfs(3.6/4) geschrieben haben.

Und das liegt bestimmt nicht am FS selber wenn der größere Teil der nutzer damit keine oder nur kaum probleme damit hatten.

Und wie schon drfunfrock geschrieben hat, treten die meisten Probleme hauptsächlich durch Hardware-fehler auf. Es kann auch durch eine ungünstige Hard-/Software oder auch nur Hard-/Hardware kombination zu solchen Problemen kommen.

gruß

firefly

----------

## drfunfrock

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie schon drfunfrock geschrieben hat, treten die meisten Probleme hauptsächlich durch Hardware-fehler auf. Es kann auch durch eine ungünstige Hard-/Software oder auch nur Hard-/Hardware kombination zu solchen Problemen kommen.
> 
> 

 

Nur muss man zugeben, dass solche Speicher- oder Busfehler ziemlich wiederlich sind und je nach Nutzung auftreten können, so das schnell eine falsche Diagnose zustandekommt.

----------

## firefly

stimmt, und jedes FS, und auch andere Treiber/software, "belasten" das system auf eine etwas andere weise.

Deshalb kann es sein das bei einm FS der fehler nicht auftritt und bei einem anderen aber schon.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Anarcho

Das stimmt. 

Zu meiner Windows-Zeit hatte ich einen sehr seltsamen Fehler, der trat nur beim rar-Archive erstellen auf. Dort hatte ich dann immer CRC Errors. Sonst lief alles wunderbar. Es hatte sich dann rausgestellt das es an nem defekten IDE Kabel lag. Da habe ich aber dumm geguckt. 

Ärgerlich vor allem weil ich das erst ne ganze Zeit später gemerkt hatte, also als ich die originalen Dateien nicht mehr hatte.

Aber ich habe trotzdem das Gefühl das manche FS deutlich anfälliger sind. 

Ich benutze übrigens deshalb fast immer ext3. Bin damit zufrieden und es heisst ja so schön: "Never touch a running system" (hab mal unter SuSE ne Reiser Partition verloren, aber keine Ahnung ob es an Reiser lag, damals hatte ich von Linux soviel Ahnung wie vom Häkeln)

----------

## firefly

 :Smile:  und ich habe keine probleme mit reiserfs.

hatte auch mal suse und seitdem habe ich eigentlich nur reiserfs, nur auf meiner 2,5'' USB-Festplatte habe ich ext3.

gruß

firefly

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich krieg ja Kopfschmerzen. Der eine hat nie Probleme mit ext3 aber mit reiser, der andere umgekehrt.

Mann, ich denke, meine Frage bleibt ein bisschen unbeantwortet.  :Wink: 

----------

## drfunfrock

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich krieg ja Kopfschmerzen. Der eine hat nie Probleme mit ext3 aber mit reiser, der andere umgekehrt.
> 
> Mann, ich denke, meine Frage bleibt ein bisschen unbeantwortet. 

 

Die Aussagen waren doch klar: Die Zuverlässigkeit hängt im grossen Mass von deiner Hardware ab. Ansonsten probierst du wegen der Eigenschaften beide aus.

Ich plädiere für ReiserFS, weil es schneller ist.

----------

## wuschel

@pablo_supertux: Und wenn du dir vor einem Umstieg auf ein anderes System unsicher bist, mach vorher ein Backup!

Wenn du das fileweise mit tar machst, kannst du das bei Bedarf z.B. mittels Knoppix-CD sogar wieder auf ein anderes FS zurückspielen.

Ich gehöre übrigens auch zur Reiser-Fraktion (aber noch nicht Reiser4), und ich kann mich nicht an Probleme erinnern. Wohl aber an den quälend langen und nervigen fsck zu ext{2|3}-Zeiten, bevor ich umgestiegen bin.

Wie Lenz oben schon schreibselte, partitionier dein System. Z.B. lohnt es sich IMHO den gesamten portage-Tree mitsamt distfiles als eigene Partition auszulagern.

Vorteile:die Partition kann von evtl. parallel installierten Gentoo-Linuxen mitgenutzt werdender fsck deines Systems ist bedeutend kürzer, da der portage-Tree nicht dazugehört.falls dir diese Daten mal abhanden kommen ist's kein Problem die wieder herzustellen - eben ein 'emerge sync' und gut ist.Nachteile dazu fallen mir echt keine ein.

----------

## rukh

Also ich bin vor einiger Zeit von ext3 auf ReiserFS umgestiegen und habe keine Probleme bis jetzt gehabt. Der Grund für den Umzug war eigentlich nur der, dass mich das Dateisystem checken von ext3 etwas genervt hat, ich hatte es zwar abgestellt aber das ist ja auch nicht so optimal.

Wie gesagt keine Probleme mit ReiserFS und eigentlich auch keine mit ext3. Von der Geschwindigkeit her, habe ich nie irgendwelche Unterschiede bemerkt. Daher würde ich sagen solange Reiser4 noch nicht im Vanilla Kernel drinnen ist, ist es Geschmackssache ob ext3 oder ReiserFS.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich bin vor über einem Jahr von reiserfs zu ext3 zurück. Hatte damals Daten gelöscht und wollte die wieder herstellen. Hätte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt ext3 statt reiserfs drauf gehabt, wären die Chancen gar nicht so schlecht gewesen.

 

Interessant...

Also ich habe auf meinem alten SuSE Laptop meine gesammte Daten Partition (reiserfs) nicht mehr ansprechen können, weil das ebenfalls darauf installierte Windows ME aus seiner 4GB Partition plötzlich eine 12GB Partition gemacht hat. Dummerweise gehörten die 8GB eigentlich meiner Datenpartition. Zuerst musste ich die Partitionstabelle weider herstellen und dann einige Daten zurückholen. Nach einem reiserfsck werkelte SuSE weiter, als ob nie was gewesen wäre. Nur Windows ME wurde seither NIE mehr gestartet  :Smile: 

Auf meinem aktuellen Gentoo Laptop habe ich aus versehen mein /home /reiserfs) gekillt. Auch da hatte ich null Probleme beim wiederherstellen der Daten (zumindest Dateisystem Technisch! Das zuordnen der Daten zu Dateinamen war da schon schwieriger  :Smile:  ). Von diesen Erfahrungen ausgehend, würde ich einfach auch einmal behaupten, ReiserFS ist sehr stabil und "gebrauchsfähig"  :Smile: 

ReiserFS 4 habe ich allerdings nie verwendet...

Just my 2 Cent's

STiGMaTa

----------

## COiN3D

Hast du dir_index und full journaling aktiviert? Damit bekommt ext3 einen spürbaren Perfomance Boost! How-to gibts hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

----------

## rukh

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Hast du dir_index und full journaling aktiviert? Damit bekommt ext3 einen spürbaren Perfomance Boost! How-to gibts hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

 

Hatte ich aktiviert, aber bei beidem nichts bemerkt. Daher bleibe ich dabei, dass es Geschmackssache bleibt, welches Filesystem man verwendet.

----------

## Qubit

Ich kann mich Lenz nur anschliessen.

Reiser4, einwandfrei!

Qubit.

----------

## return13

Hier kann sich ja mal jeder in die Materie einlesen:

http://www4.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/Lehre/WS03/PS_KVBK/talks/Handout_Journaling.pdf

----------

## toralf

Hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit reiserfs3 auf Notebooks (Dell als auch IBM) gemacht. Dies betrifft insbesondere die Datenkonsistenz nach einem Systemcrash. Bin seit dem Umstieg auf ext3 wieder vollkommen zufrieden. Zuvor wurden bei einem Systemcrash selbst Dateien zerstört, die nicht erst kurz zuvor geschrieben wurden. Schrecklichstes Beispiel waren zerstörte X11-Binaries, wobei Xorg-x11 weder kompiliert wurde noch sonst irgendwie im schreibenden Zugriff war.Last edited by toralf on Mon Aug 22, 2005 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## longinus

Kann nur dazu raten bevor man Reiser4 auf UDMA 100/133 Festplatten benutzt, möglichst Neue, am Besten geschirmte,  IDE UDMA 133 Kabel zu verwenden, hatte das Problem nicht nur unter Linux mit performanten Dateisystemen, auch unter W2K3 Server, wenn man für die jeweilige Platte die maximale Performance einstellt kommt es auch dort mit alten Kabeln zu Problemen, die sich oft nur schwer nachvollziehen lassen.

Ansonsten, nur noch Reiser4 auf x86  :Smile:  gerade kompiliert Nebenan eine Gentoo Installation auf Reiser4  :Smile: 

Einzige Alternative imho, will man nicht von 'Gestern' sein, eventuell XFS , aber die 'Raumausnutzung' auf der Platte ist bei Reiser4 schon genial  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

Dem muss ich zustimmen, hatte bisher absolut keine Probleme mit Reiser4, auch nicht nach etlichen Stromausfällen etc.

----------

## Mgiese

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Hast du dir_index und full journaling aktiviert? Damit bekommt ext3 einen spürbaren Perfomance Boost! How-to gibts hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305871.html

 

ist das nachtraeglich moeglich ? oder brauch ich da noch irgendwelche kernel module ? mfg

----------

